# What's Your Favorite Horror Kit In Your Collection?



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

At this time, i would pick my horizon frankenstein, as my favorite, for now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Easy answer...it's....um....er....ahh....I'll get back to you man...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres a link to my site www.picturetrail.com/wolfman2 everything in there is a favorite of my mine.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Star Trek V Enterprise.

:tongue:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Hard to choose between my Aurora Tribute Dracula, Janus' Lon Chaney Man of a Thousand Faces, or Forbidden Zone's Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Seems to be a hard one to answer for most folks; I'm the same, but it's probably Mr Spock if you can count it with its three-headed snake as a monster kit. If not, probably MOTM Creature.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Janus Dracula and Bride deluxe combo.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Todd P. said:


> Janus Dracula and Bride deluxe combo.


that's one cool kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 1 favourite styrene and 1 favourite resin.
Styrene- the Aurora Vampire. Not true horror I know- she's a humourous kit. She's still a vampire though, and I love her to bits!! She's a cutie.

Resin- Ramblin' Rose from German Garage. No gore, but the most unsettling zombie kit you'll ever see. Once beautiful, as some muscles have broken down and others tightened and dried, she's been pulled into a twisted, contorted corpse. Truly disturbing....

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Styrene: Aurora's _The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Maré_; a sentimental favorite since this is the first kit I ever built back-in-the-day. A close second goes to Aurora's _Frankenstein_ kit, also for sentimental reasons.

Resin: My new favorite is the recent "Monster" kit sculpted by Adam Dougherty.

Vinyl: Billiken _Frankenstein_; arguably the best sculpt of the Monster in that scale.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats a tough call, favorite styrene....maybe Auroras Blackbeard...or bride of frank,...but then the new invisible man and Nosferatu rank pretty high as well... Resin? probably the Janus Drac and Bride..or is it the Janus mummy? Vinyl, billikin Frank..ohh but I like the billiken Drac about as well.....my head hurts now..to much thinking..LOL My "Children of the Night" I love them all..


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

anybody have both billiken frank and horizon frank for comparison.?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I have an original Penguin, Wonder Woman and now Confederate Raider in my collection and although they're not horror kits, I would have to say they are my favorites! Although choosing one is not an easy task!! - Denis


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I assume you mean kits that we actualy own now or have had in the past. Not just what would be cool to have. Here is my top 5 horror kits in both plastic and resin that I own:

Where to begin??? Plastic...1st The Aurora Forgotten Prisoner. 2nd The Aurora Creature from the Black Lagoon. 3rd The Aurora Mummy. 4th The Moebius Mummy. 5th...no laughing please..The MPC Dark Shadows Werewolf!:tongue:

Resin: 1 Night Gallery large Forgotten Prisoner of Castle Mare. 2nd Aurora tribute Dr. Jekyle as Mr. Hyde. 3rd XO-Facto's Dracula has rissen from the grave. 4th Aurora tribute Phantom of the opera. 5th Aurora Tribute Wolfman.

Are we allowed any Sci-Fi ?

Plastic: 1st Polar Lights1/350 refit Enterprise. 2nd Moebuis 1/128 Seaview/ 3rd Moebius large Flying Sub. 4th Moebius Chariot. 5th Moebius Space Pod.

Resin: 1st Lunar Models 18in Lost in Space Cyclops. 2nd Posigrade creations Silent Running Drones..Huey..Duey and Louie. 3rd Lunar Models Lost in Space Robot. 4th Lunar Models Robby the Robot. 5th Caped Customs 1/25 Batmobile.


And Soon to be on everyones list....The forth comming Moebius Jupiter 2! Only about a week or so away!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I assume you mean kits that we actualy own now or have had in the past. Not just what would be cool to have. Here is my top 5 horror kits in both plastic and resin that I own:
> 
> Where to begin??? Plastic...1st The Aurora Forgotten Prisoner. 2nd The Aurora Creature from the Black Lagoon. 3rd The Aurora Mummy. 4th The Moebius Mummy. 5th...no laughing please..The MPC Dark Shadows Werewolf!:tongue:
> 
> ...


some great kits.i wish someone would make a new barnibas collins kit(johnanan frid).


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

crazypredator2 said:


> anybody have both billiken frank and horizon frank for comparison.?


Ive got both, and they are both great (and very similar), but I think I like the billikin likeness just a tad better.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have the horizon frank, and love it.
but i hear so many good things about billiken's,
i would like to see a picture of them side by side.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

For styrene, I would go with Moebius/Aurora Big Frankie Glow Version. I know it isn't very scary or not much of a horror, but I love that kit!

For resin I would have to go with Mark Newmans Moonsinger werewolf. Still my all time favorite, and that includes a lot of great kits  I would definitely have to give a nod to the Earthbound Big Head series as well, and Forbidden Zones Frankenstein, Dracula, and Wolfman busts are just about perfect :thumbsup:

For Vinyl I would choose the Billiken Dracula. But since I traded mine away I would choose Billiken Saucer Man.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

crazypredator2 said:


> anybody have both billiken frank and horizon frank for comparison.?





otto said:


> Ive got both, and they are both great (and very similar), but I think I like the billikin likeness just a tad better.


I agree. I don't have the Horizon Frankenstein kit, but I built one for a friend years ago. The two kits are very similar in most respects; the poses are almost identical except for the arms, and I also think the Billiken kit has a better likeness. If I hadn't lucked onto the Billiken kit at a convention years ago I would most certainly have the Horizon kit in my stash.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

My favorite is the Aurora Phantom of the Opera for sentimental reasons. It was the first kit my folks bought for me, and I still remember sitting at the kitchen table while my mom assembled it with Elmer's glue. 
My second favorite is the Aurora Bride of Frankenstein, a kit which I coveted for years as a kid, and finally ordered directly from Aurora. Still remember the day it arrived in the mail.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Action Kits International did Barnabas Collins a few years ago in resin.Looked a lot better than MPC.Never seen a big picture of it though.Can't really tell.In a graveyard setting,he would look great.If done correctly,Barnabas would not be too far back in sales from Dracula,which would be number one in the Vampire category of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

My favorite is my still unfinished Bride. I quit working on it when I moved a few years ago and have yet to get back to it. 

-Neil


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow still hard to hammer out a Favorite, The Addams Family Haunted House and the Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Mare rank in a tie as #1 ...Or Big Frankie...oh Hell...ALL the Auroras,and Nosferatu and all the Moebius Monsters too! Man I can't pick ONLY one...They're all #1 in my books:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hehee, I know what you mean Mcdee! If they told me, " We can only bury you with one kit" I'd think a moment and say, " Skip the burial, Just prop me up on the shelf then"


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

otto said:


> Hehee, I know what you mean Mcdee! If they told me, " We can only bury you with one kit" I'd think a moment and say, " Skip the burial, Just prop me up on the shelf then"


:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

My favourite Horror kit in my stash is my Billiken "It Conquered The World" Beulah, as yet unbuilt. Probably followed by the Tsukuda Metaluna Mutant. Yes, the Billiken one is a better pose but the Tsukuda wins on size!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Daikaiju1 said:


> My favourite Horror kit in my stash is my Billiken "It Conquered The World" Beulah, as yet unbuilt. Probably followed by the Tsukuda Metaluna Mutant. Yes, the Billiken one is a better pose but the Tsukuda wins on size!


any pictures of the tsukuda metaluna mutant?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well here's a couple of the Tsukuda Metaluna Mutant built and finished by my close friend Warwick. This is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Well here's a couple of the Tsukuda Metaluna Mutant built and finished by my close friend Warwick. This is one of the best I have seen.


thanks for the pictures,
LOOKS good man,so it's what 15 inches tall?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just measured my unpainted one, its just about spot on to 14"


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Just measured my unpainted one, its just about spot on to 14"


very good size.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I've had no complaints....


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Frankenstein from Aurora. I built 6 of them. Can't wait to see the Moebius one.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I would have to say I Love all my kits but it's the moebius kit from last year Gigantic Frankenstein! Lots of good memories doing that kit! Love that kit! And he won at Wonderfest this year!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!


----------



## bat21angel1 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Empty Box?*



crazypredator2 said:


> At this time, i would pick my horizon frankenstein, as my favorite, for now.


Do you still have the box for you Horizon Frankenstein?


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

bat21angel1 said:


> Do you still have the box for you Horizon Frankenstein?


no, i bought it already built , no box, i've been wanting a box to go with mine.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

I would have to say the Vampira kit, man she was SEXY!!! :woohoo:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

As soon as I finish a sculpt of my wedding day...that will be the one.
Other then that one, it would be PL's Headless Horseman.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am waffling too so the best thing to say is I like all of them I own. But to pick favorites at the moment I really liked the Moebius Invisible Man I recently finished because of the unique pose and all the background items in its' diorama style display. The other Moebius monsters and upcoming Dracula are great too. The Aurora's, of which I have all, are in boxes and waiting building. For their day they were great but I think I would pick the Phantom, Witch (for sentimental purposes), the Bride, and Forgotten Prisoner as the best of that bunch.

I am awaiting delivery any day now from MIM of their Yagher resin tribute kits of the Phantom and Dracula. Those will be my only resin models and both look to be exemplary capturing the Bama box art work. And if they turn out nicely I will consider a couple more of these from MIM.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Both the Janus Pierce with Karloff in the makeup chair and the Forbidden Zone Son of Frankenstein three figure kit (Karloff Monster, Lugosi Ygor and Rathbone Baron).

All beautifully sculpted and cast. The Janus piece is all but impossible to find now.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

It's a tough choice, but mine would have to be the 1/4 scale Phantom of the Opera bust sculpted by Mark Van Tine. I was lucky enough to pick one of these beauts up at W'fest 2008 and actually finished it for the 2009 show.

The detail is incredible and you almost can't go wrong painting it - it's that good. Looks great on my model shelf, too.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Billiken Saucerman*

Nice sculpt & I was lucky enough 6 months before he passed on to get Frank Gorshin to sign the back of it in silver hallow pen.I`ll never forget what he said while he was signing it." You know there`s a certain someone (Adam West) that would charge you $100 to do this. " For those of you have never met the guy I can tell you he`s a very nice fellow & a good story teller.All I had to do was mention the beautiful Julie Newmar & he rattled on about how sweet she was.I asked him what he thought of Jim Carrey`s Riddler. He said " You know I can`t believe the guy never picked up a phone & called me about playing the part." Here`s a fine performer who won I believe 2 Emmy`s as The Riddler & the studio did something really not cool to him.I`m sure you are all familiar with the ? mark jacket he wore in an episode along with a green derby.He asked them if he could have as a momento this hat & jacket.They were going to toss it out.They told him "No".They turned around & pitched it.What a slap in the face.So I bought a pic from him wearing that very outfit & got him to sign it for me.A great talent & legendary mimic.
R.I.P Frank


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Horror Kit?

Well, I have this female blank that I converted to a girl I was dating at the time...

:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Even though I have the Janus Dracula/Bride (unbuilt), I have to say Man of 1000 Faces because my late wife bought it for me at my first Wonderfest in 2002. Sadly, she never lived to see me build it because I didn't think I was good enough at the time. 
I think I may be good enough now. Maybe.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Way too many to choose from. Could be a Billiken, could be a Yagher Classic, could be a Mike Hill sculpt, a Janus kit, could be a Sakai Godzilla. I can't pick. And I need to sell some. I AM OUT OF SPACE!!!

I'm gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, today my favorite is MIM Colin Clive tribute kit, "Crazy Am I?"
That could change without warning.
My sentimental favorite would be the old Aurora King Kong kit. It was my first and my pop helped me put it together...good times, for sure.
Ben


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The favourite horror kit in my collection would have to be Ramblin' Rose by German Garage. My son bought it from Mike Falcigno for my birthday a couple of years ago and it's a disturbing piece! Not a single wound or inkling of gore but she'll give you nightmares. You'd have to see her to believe how she is twisted and contorted with tightened muscles and super thin, wasted body.
If a corpse could be reanimated I'd imagine this is how it'd look while standing.
She's all primed and ready for paint. I even have genuine mortuary pics in full colour for reference. She'll turn some stomachs....

Chris.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Forgotten prisoner wins it for me every time!..


----------



## INVISIBLE MAN (Jul 9, 2010)

My Anthony Cipriano Invisible Man 1/4 scale. I love the sculpt and wish more kits were done in 1/4 scale.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think my favorite is either the Polar Lights Halloween kit or the Sleepy Hollow kit. Forgotten prisoner is right up there, too. It's really hard to choose.


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

Ugghhh...such an impossible thing to answer....

Here's the shortest I list I can muster, because...unlike Highlander, I feel there can't "Be only One!"


Favorite Styrene: Tie between Aurora Mummy, Forgotten Prisoner, Amt Bigfoot.

Favorite Resin .....

I gotta come back later to fully answer this...sorry.


-Mike


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My favorite on my shelf at the moment is the Moebius Invisible Man. I guess that is because he has such a great diorama included and all the detail parts that make the scene come to life in the model. The Forgotten Prisoner is likely second and for nostalgia's sake it would be my witch due to building the original along with my buddies back when it was released in the 60s. I think I could go on and on with a list as there are so many good monsters out there and more coming each month.










Bob K.


----------

